# jl hd600/4 vs 300/4v3



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

i plan on getting some c3 or c5 (depending on which is less bright and more smooth) soon and wondering which amp would be better for me

right now i have a 1200/1v3 paired with a 12w7 in there high output box

i dont really know too much about these other amps other then that the slash is a/b and the hd is a d series and has more power obv

i only plan on getting one set for the front and will run then coax


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: jl hd600/1 vs 300/4v3*

one is a mono and one is a 4 channel...


----------



## Hondaman4ever (Nov 9, 2015)

*Re: jl hd600/1 vs 300/4v3*

I'm in the same boat in terms of setup. I'm thinking about bridging my 300/4v3 to a pair of C5 speakers for fronts and having another 300/4 for the rears. I'm also using a 1200/1v3 for my 12W7 (have 3 of each).


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: jl hd600/1 vs 300/4v3*



eddie7978 said:


> i plan on getting some c3 or c5 (depending on which is less bright and more smooth) soon and wondering which amp would be better for me


You'll most likely want the C5's but I would also look into the Image Dynamics speakers, they are fine alternative choice to JL..
All Image Dynamics Car Speakers | Car Speakers | Car Audio, Video & GPS at Sonic Electronix

Either of these amps will work well with the JL Audio or Image Dynamics speakers but if you choose to go with ID you'll probably want the RF Punch P300x2 or maybe something even bigger..

75 x 2 @ 4~
Image Dynamics i2300 2-Channel Class AB i Series Car Amplifier

100 x 2 @ 4~
Rockford Fosgate P300X2 Punch Series 300W 2-Channel Amplifier

Also, please post in the General Car Audio Section, the technical sub forum is for technical questions..


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

**** i meant the hd600/4 how do i change the title


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: jl hd600/1 vs 300/4v3*



eddie7978 said:


> **** i meant the hd600/4 how do i change the title


you cant. the HD would be better. twice the power, smaller, not as old, etc


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: jl hd600/1 vs 300/4v3*



eddie7978 said:


> **** i meant the hd600/4 how do i change the title


600/4 is twice the power. Half the size . 

End of story


----------



## Hondaman4ever (Nov 9, 2015)

*Re: jl hd600/1 vs 300/4v3*



oabeieo said:


> 600/4 is twice the power. Half the size .
> 
> End of story


You have a Class D amp versus a Class A/B in the 300/4. Is there any reason to use an A/B amp in this case?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: jl hd600/1 vs 300/4v3*



Hondaman4ever said:


> You have a Class D amp versus a Class A/B in the 300/4. Is there any reason to use an A/B amp in this case?


in his case no. in other cases, lets not start that debate lol


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

yea but wouldnt that be too much power for 2 c5?


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

would 150 to each speaker be too much?
or would 75 be better?


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

how many watts will the 600/4 give one speaker?


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

*Re: jl hd600/1 vs 300/4v3*

How ever much you make it with 150 being the top. 
I'm a slash fan


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

ok im not sure how manyWatts i need to put to each speaker


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: jl hd600/1 vs 300/4v3*

either one will work. more power is always nice though


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

Recommended Amplifier Power (RMS)	25 - 150 W / Ch.

is this for one speaker or the pair?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: jl hd600/1 vs 300/4v3*

it doesnt really matter. your listening to music not sine waves


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

ok what would the difference be if i power 75w vs 150w to each speaker


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

*Re: jl hd600/1 vs 300/4v3*

3db on paper


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: jl hd600/1 vs 300/4v3*



Hondaman4ever said:


> You have a Class D amp versus a Class A/B in the 300/4. Is there any reason to use an A/B amp in this case?


Well if you like class ab better than yes. But me personally , the HD amps do great and sound very good and I would go for more power than bicker about amp class .


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

what does giving the speaker 75watts compared to 150 watts do just make it louder? i dont really like loud music more sound quality

and how many watts am i supposed to give each speaker?


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

*Re: jl hd600/1 vs 300/4v3*

You give it whatever you feel you need to give it. More power gives headroom and dynamics. Not all power is created equal.


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

Recommended Amplifier Power (RMS)	25 - 150 W / Ch.

it says this for the jl c5s 
is this for the pair or just one?


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

*Re: jl hd600/1 vs 300/4v3*

/ch. per channel. 
You need to read up on how power works. What a sine wave is. Music dynamics, how RMS is taken.


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

sorry heres a picture of what im trying to understand

it says recomended amp can be 150 per channel

so would that be 600/4 ?? 4 channels x 150?


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Is it that hard to get?
This is lower than basic stuff


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

yea sorry ok so thats out of the way 

it looks like the 600/4 would be a better choice then if i ever want to get some rear speakers in the future

also the 300/4 if i want 150 to 2 speakers i would have to bridge it and then it would be mono? if thats true then that would sound bad


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

*Re: jl hd600/1 vs 300/4v3*

Bridging would still be stereo


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: jl hd600/1 vs 300/4v3*



DDfusion said:


> Is it that hard to get?
> This is lower than basic stuff


I don't think he's trying to annoy you. I think he was just reaching for some friendly help.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: jl hd600/1 vs 300/4v3*

just get the hd. more power = more room for expandability. take it to me to install it so you dont need to make 4 threads on that lol


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: jl hd600/1 vs 300/4v3*

When you bridge an amp your combining channels, your taking four 75 watt channels and making two 150 watt channels..


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

and what would the difference be in giving each speaker 75 vs 150? just louder?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: jl hd600/1 vs 300/4v3*



eddie7978 said:


> and what would the difference be in giving each speaker 75 vs 150? just louder?


louder, amps run cooler since you wont have to crank them all the time. etc etc


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: jl hd600/1 vs 300/4v3*



eddie7978 said:


> and what would the difference be in giving each speaker 75 vs 150? just louder?


yep, 3db louder..


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: jl hd600/1 vs 300/4v3*



gstokes said:


> yep, 3db louder..


on paper. more than likely not the case though


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

so why did they make a 300/4v3 shouldnt it have been a 600/4v3 like the hd?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: jl hd600/1 vs 300/4v3*

theyre two completely different amps.. so no


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

oh i guess it would be too big


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

JL Audio makes 5 different styles of amplifiers using proprietary technology for each design but you only need to concern yourself with 4 of them..

Car Audio - Amplifiers - HD

Car Audio - Amplifiers - Slash v3

Car Audio - Amplifiers - XDx2

Car Audio - Amplifiers - JX


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

They had a 450/4 which was 150x2 and 75x2. It was very large but perfect for active front stages.


----------



## axipher (Oct 7, 2015)

DDfusion said:


> They had a 450/4 which was 150x2 and 75x2. It was very large but perfect for active front stages.


the 450/4 is definitely rather large, but man that thing can make my Morel front stage sing on all active.

Here is my current daily driver setup, still working on final layout before I start sleeving cables and prepping some final locations for everything.

450/4v1 on the top and a 500/1v2 on the bottom. 12" sub in that unfinished box. I really envy everyone south of the Canadian border with nice days all year round for working outside on stuff. Now that snow is here I'm pretty much done any work on my trunk until next year without a garage.

http://s9.postimg.org/xoieln9f1/amps.jpg


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

yea i just dont understand the purpose of a 300/4 all there speakers handle 150 watts


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Active setups. Tweeters don't handle 150. Mids don't handle 150 but it would be fine to use that much. 

Do you think JL only makes amps for their speakers? 
Are you one that believes you need the same brand to work right?


----------



## axipher (Oct 7, 2015)

DDfusion said:


> Active setups. Tweeters don't handle 150. Mids don't handle 150 but it would be fine to use that much.
> 
> Do you think JL only makes amps for their speakers?
> Are you one that believes you need the same brand to work right?


Maybe not, but for the price I paid, I'm more than happy to run them under their rated specs and nice and cool.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

eddie7978 said:


> yea i just dont understand the purpose of a 300/4 all there speakers handle 150 watts


just ignore the power ratings. theyre not a brick wall like you seem to think they are


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DDfusion said:


> Active setups. Tweeters don't handle 150. Mids don't handle 150 but it would be fine to use that much.
> 
> Do you think JL only makes amps for their speakers?
> Are you one that believes you need the same brand to work right?


my tweeters and mids handle 150 just fine on music


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

axipher said:


> Maybe not, but for the price I paid, I'm more than happy to run them under their rated specs and nice and cool.


Last car had a 450/4v2 and 300/2v2 running the 3 way. If I had room I'd still be using the 450. Loved that amp.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> my tweeters and mids handle 150 just fine on music


I was talking about JLs tiny little bit tweeters.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

eddie7978 said:


> yea i just dont understand the purpose of a 300/4 all there speakers handle 150 watts


okay, depending on the model some individual drivers are rated for 60 - 85 Wrms.

The C2's are rated for 60 Wrms and 150 Wpeak so a 50 - 75 Wrms per channel amp works nicely..
C2-650cw - Car Audio - Evolution® - C2 - Individual Components / Crossovers - JL Audio


Here's their flagship , the ZR line, they're rated for 85 wrms and 225 Wpeak so a 75 - 125 wrms per channel amp would work well in active configuration
ZR650-CW - Car Audio - Evolution® - ZR - Individual Components / Crossovers - JL Audio

Figure out what your budget is and devise a game plan, pick out an amp then choose some speakers that work well the amplifiers power rating..


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

Music is dynamic meaning that a tweeter isn't going to use 75 Wrms, it may use 15 Wrms.

A subwoofer will absorb most of the energy and may use all of the 75 Wrms channel..

The Mid woofer may only absorb 50 Wrms of a 75 Wrms signal..

As the crossover point changes and becomes higher or lower so does the dynamics of the speaker and how much energy it will absorb..


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

gstokes said:


> Music is dynamic meaning that a tweeter isn't going to use 75 Wrms, it may use 15 Wrms.
> 
> A subwoofer will absorb most of the energy and may use all of the 75 Wrms channel..
> 
> ...


You're a bit off. You where getting on a rail than just fell off the train again


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

DDfusion said:


> You're a bit off. You where getting on a rail than just fell off the train again


lol, I am prone to drift a little but try to stay on course


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

The easiest way to describe dynamic power and how it's distributed is to imagine a variable sine wave that starts at 20Hz and ends at 20kHz, at low frequencies the sine wave is very long and there is lot's of room between the peaks so lot's of energy gets deposited and as the frequency increases the valley between the peaks between narrower and less energy is deposited.

Frequency and Power are Inversely Proportional, as the frequency increases the power decreases and as the frequency decreases the power increases..


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

ok what would sound better giving c5 75 watts from the a/b or 150 from the d series hd? what would be the differences?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

holy fuggin jabroni.. for the third time from me alone, just get the HD if it fits your budget. itll be much more flexible for upgrades later on


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> holy fuggin jabroni.. for the third time form me along, just get the HD if it fits your budget. itll be much more flexible for upgrades later on


Lol.


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

hey i have one more question now i dont play my music loud at all usually 
my volume goes up to 35 i usually keep it under 20 so would you still recomend the 150 watts per ch?


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

eddie7978 said:


> hey i have one more question now i dont play my music loud at all usually
> my volume goes up to 35 i usually keep it under 20 so would you still recomend the 150 watts per ch?


I'm going to try to be friendly with this reply, because you seemed to have gotten lost at Step 1... let me see if I can put it into simpler terms:

DO NOT concern yourself with how many watts the amp is rated at. The speakers will only use what the speakers need. 

It's not like the amp will try to 'force' extra power into them. It's a dumb device that just amplifies a signal. Your volume knob is what decides how much power the amp will put out to the speakers. Kinda like having 1000hp in your car... you won't burn-up your tires, if you don't stomp on the gas. Similarly, if you don't crank up the volume (as you've stated that you don't), then there is zero issue. In reality, you could probably crank the HD amp up to 35, and the speakers would still be fine...

There are more complexities to it than this, but in layman's terms and for your purpose, you'll be fine. *Just get the HD amp*. Your speakers will be happier. It's more efficient (less drain on your battery/alternator). It runs cooler. You'll be happier in the end.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

or just take your car to me with some money and you can pick it up 5 days later with a smile on your face


----------

